# Survivor One World OAD 3/7/12 "Bum Puzzled"



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

O. M. G. I have seen it all. The men's team is ...

Fill in the blank. I cannot believe it.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

W... T...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Any of them had a veto, so it was a unanimous vote to go to TC? I am dumbfounded. There will be PHD thesis papers written about this vote.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ya know, at the start of this I really thought the women were dumber than the men.

I was wrong.

I frankly do NOT understand how they are all allowing Colton to make the decisions. Why? What magic does he possess? Can they possibly all be so afraid of him?

I am dumbfounded. Truly.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

What ep is this thread about???

edit: ah, so 12-03-07 is March 7, 2012?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was laughing so hard.

I agree with Nyny. I really thought at the start the women were dumb. I think now the challenge is WHO is the dumbest. Wooohoo. 

Men trading immunity to go to tribal and vote someone out.

I would never have believed it, except....we have seen tribes lose a challenge so they could go to tribal. These guys could have let the girls go and vote someone out and then lose the next challenge and vote Bill out then, but Colton wouldn't stand for that. 

And at tribal? what was that stuff about "she was a housekeeper". Oh my.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> What ep is this thread about???


3.7.2012

Tonight's episode.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> What ep is this thread about???


The one that aired tonight.

Not sure why Skippy wrote the date that way - I would have put 3/7/12.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> The one that aired tonight.
> 
> Not sure why Skippy wrote the date that way - I would have put 3/7/12.


I think that's a military or nautical way of presenting the date.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I think that's a military or nautical way of presenting the date.


Well I was never in the military and I hate boats.

So there you go.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

So it comes down to - who is more stupid, the women or the men.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Well I was never in the military and I hate boats.
> 
> So there you go.


This! I figured it out right after I posted. Sorry.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Holy crap!


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

WHAT THE..

Jeff should have immediately disqualified everyone arriving at tribal as being too stupid to play the game and sent them all home.

Colton needs to be set on fire.

I wonder of they even got an agreement to use the canoe and fishing net for the immunity idol.

What an insult to anyone who ever wanted to play this but didn't get picked.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I never thought I would ever hate someone more than I hated Oenoka (or whatever that crazy teacher's name was). But I will say it now: anyone who wants to kill Colton just needs to make sure I'm on the jury because I will never, ever, convict them.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Wow... just wow... it's official, Colton is the most loathsome person to every play the game of survivor and he benefits from having the stupidest tribe ever to play the game.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

So the homosexual uuberqueen is a racist and an elitist d bag.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I frankly do NOT understand how they are all allowing Colton to make the decisions. Why? What magic does he possess? .


fairy dust?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> So the homosexual uuberqueen is a racist and an elitist d bag.


:up:


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Ya know, at the start of this I really thought the women were dumber than the men.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> ...





caslu said:


> Wow... just wow... it's official, Colton is the most loathsome person to every play the game of survivor and he benefits from having the stupidest tribe ever to play the game.





Gunnyman said:


> So the homosexual uuberqueen is a racist and an elitist d bag.


Here's the deal..... Everyone knows that Colton made an ass out of himself. He's playing from a very hantz-like angle. and all the players know it. Why not keep him around..... No one will vote for him to win it all. He's the perfect player to sit next to you at final tribal...... As much as I hate to say that......

I can't wait to hear what rob cesternino has to say on his podcast..... Or what dalton has to say......


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

This is the dumbest move in the history of televised competition.

Colton may make for a good villain, but he's a lousy player. His personal animus for Bill led him to make the dumbest move possible.

He will not be around at the end.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

O.M.G.

Speechless.

Dudes...

Wow.

deb


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

That was _sofa king_ stupid!!!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

that was dumb, bro... this season is stupid bro... i'm also bum-puzzled by the episode date of this thread.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

It's also a common way to refer to dates in the programming/IT world... they sort properly that way.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I frankly do NOT understand how they are all allowing Colton to make the decisions. Why? What magic does he possess? Can they possibly all be so afraid of him?
> 
> I am dumbfounded. Truly.





dianebrat said:


> fairy dust?


THAT is the perfect answer.  :up:

So the whole "Lief's going home" thing was playacting to blindside Bill? It seemed so by Lief's reaction after the vote.

I don't think I could have restrained myself at that tribal council. I would have BEGGED the group to send Colton home then and there.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> I don't think I could have restrained myself at that tribal council. I would have BEGGED the group to send Colton home then and there.


Bill missed a tremendous opportunity there. Probst was HANDING it to him on a silver platter...you could tell he was thinking, "F***, do I have to do _everything_ myself?! Take this and run with it, dude!" That, in my mind, was the dumbest move in Survivor history.

Probably the best, most frustrating episode of the show I've seen. Certainly top three.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

What was the point in blindsiding Bill? Everybody was going to vote for him so why did they make him think Leif was going?

If Colton rolls his head around one more time I'm going to slap it off his neck.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> THAT is the perfect answer.  :up:
> 
> I don't think I could have restrained myself at that tribal council. I would have BEGGED the group to send Colton home then and there.


But Colton has the immunity idol.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> But Colton has the immunity idol.


I was under no illusions that Bill could save himself, but at the very least he could have made Colton uncomfortable enough to play the idol, thereby setting up a _very_ interesting course of events for next week. And yet he didn't even try to go out with a bang.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

The USA is in the minority when it comes to writing dates as mm/dd/yy. In most countries, they write it as dd/mm/yy. I thought that was common knowledge.

Colton has to go ASAP!



wendiness1 said:


> If Colton rolls his head around one more time I'm going to slap it off his neck.


+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111!!!!!!!


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

It shouldn't have been allowed. Then the entire tribal meanderings, while edited, and they didn't vote Colton off? Are they remnants of the Jim Jones cult and drinking the Kool Aid? Tarzan is bordering on delusional and he is an MD? Plastic surgeon no less? If they were truly alone and not playing a game, Colton would be found some morning washed up on shore. He's anti-human... and the dolts for going along with him???. I think Jeff's questions and comments loaded with hyperbole and disbelief summed it up well.

It shows hows far their minds have gone, Lord of the FLies!


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

jkeegan said:


> WHAT THE..
> 
> Jeff should have immediately disqualified everyone arriving at tribal as being too stupid to play the game and sent them all home.
> 
> ...


Best post...it shows you how insane the tribal was and how insane it's making the viewers...many want to do some evil things to Colton!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Not sure why Skippy wrote the date that way - I would have put 3/7/12.


Sorry, old habit + beer. I'll ask Mike to change it.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Dalton's recap: http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-one-world-episode-4/ - Minor possible spoiler from the preview for next week.

No link to the Q&A with Jeff yet.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

hughmcjr said:


> It shows hows far their minds have gone, Lord of the FLies!


It's a fascinating study in "group think", that's for sure. The one guy from the muscle alliance was asked about it by Jeff and gave the standard Nazi soldier answer of "I was just going along with the group". Yes, Colton _is_ Hitler! 

I really look forward to reading Dalton's blog. 

Lost in the drama at the end were some choice moments like the fact that no one knew the Asian guy's name.  Jeff had to correct them at the challenge.

This episode is the first time a booty blur made me happy. I don't need to be seeing Alicia's fat butt in HDTV. 

I wonder if she would have been given the boot after her horrible puzzle performance and post-challenge 'tude? Somehow I think not, but now I'll never know. By the next TC the anger over that will have calmed.

I'm sure the TC is heavily edited and that's why Tarzan's outburst seemed so random and furious. I wonder what was said (and for how long) before that to prompt him to explode like that. 

"She's like family"
"Family that you pay!"


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

KyleLC said:


> The USA is in the minority when it comes to writing dates as mm/dd/yy. In most countries, they write it as dd/mm/yy. I thought that was common knowledge.


That would make this about the March 12, 2007 episode.


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope Colton sees the exit interview:

"He judged me for my differences, I accepted him for his" or something like that, was just profound.

The men are a bunch of morons, and how the drama king/queen has total control is beyond me.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

Actually just thinking about it - this is not only a crime of stupidity, but also opportunity - you figure in the past even if the winning tribe wanted to "swap immunity", there was no way to communicate that, so this was totally a byproduct of the "One World" concept. Still totally stupid tho'


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

wendiness1 said:


> If Colton rolls his head around one more time I'm going to slap it off his neck.


+1!!!!!



jpcamaro70 said:


> I hope Colton sees the exit interview:
> 
> "He judged me for my differences, I accepted him for his" or something like that, was just profound.


I think that was the best thing said the entire episode.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Dalton's recap: http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-one-world-episode-4/ - Minor possible spoiler from the preview for next week.
> 
> No link to the Q&A with Jeff yet.


Jeff's Q&A portion is now up


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

As I've thought for a few seasons BAG JOB.....

We're the stupid ones not to believe there is not some sort of behind the scenes incentive being offered. Nearly every season there is some unique move that trumps any other before and we say OMG I can't believe............ Well don't believe. How ridiculous does it have to get before people become suspicious? It's about ratings and keeping the show interesting. The guys didn't even consider trading the idols for the fish net (or even taking the tarp away from the girls). They've negotiated for an amber of fire, yet give away an idol for nothing?

Someday there will be a book "Survivor Exposed" and it will be revealed how much of this is actually scripted.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Family said:


> As I've thought for a few seasons BAG JOB.....
> 
> We're the stupid ones not to believe there is not some sort of behind the scenes incentive being offered. Nearly every season there is some unique move that trumps any other before and we say OMG I can't believe............ Well don't believe. How ridiculous does it have to get before people become suspicious? It's about ratings and keeping the show interesting. The guys didn't even consider trading the idols for the fish net (or even taking the tarp away from the girls). They've negotiated for an amber of fire, yet give away an idol for nothing?
> 
> Someday there will be a book "Survivor Exposed" and it will be revealed how much of this is actually scripted.


so you're saying that it's fishy that guys who voluntarily gave up the idol and went to TC when they did not need to were not smart enough to first bargain a good deal for the idol?

I would say it would have been fishy had they tried to make a deal 

all the same, they might have done so and there just wasn't enough time to show it. This show was PACKED.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Anubys said:


> so you're saying that it's fishy that guys who voluntarily gave up the idol and went to TC when they did not need to were not smart enough to first bargain a good deal for the idol?
> 
> I would say it would have been fishy had they tried to make a deal
> 
> all the same, they might have done so and there just wasn't enough time to show it. This show was PACKED.


I'm saying the whole premise is too ridiculous to believe.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> What was the point in blindsiding Bill? Everybody was going to vote for him so why did they make him think Leif was going?


Because otherwise, Bill never would have agreed to go to TC.

Apparently, the (idiotic) decision to give up immunity and go to TC had to be unanimous. If Bill thinks that he will be voted out, he will veto the (idiotic) move.

Bill isn't the brightest player. Why would he believe for a moment that Leif would vote to go to TC if Leif thought he would be voted out?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bleen said:


> Actually just thinking about it - this is not only a crime of stupidity, but also opportunity - you figure in the past even if the winning tribe wanted to "swap immunity", there was no way to communicate that, so this was totally a byproduct of the "One World" concept. Still totally stupid tho'


Exactly. My son said this right away, with two separate tribes, this would have been difficult to do. I guess they could have somehow contacted Jeff, or just shown up at Tribal (which would have been SOME scene).

After watching the first episode of this season, first thing I said was, they went for looks over smarts, as I thought this was the dumbest cast ever. And so far I've been proven right. The women started out dumb, but the men have reached a NEW level of dumb. Haven't they learned that you NEVER give up a numbers advantage, if you can help it? Someone said, "it won't matter once we merge" but that's not necessarily true. Remember last time Hantz was on where they threw a challenge to get rid of him, thus evening up the numbers, and eventually it cost that team the game. That should have been the lesson here.

Colton....he's like a contradiction to his own beliefs, and Probst tried to bring that out. Being gay ought to make him more tolerant of others, not less. He's just an arrogant d bag bigot who will eventually get his. I wonder if those following him actually like him. That will remain to be seen. If, they are just going along because they figure nobody will vote for him at the end, then it's a huge game play risk. But we'll see

Entertaining season so far, but Colton MIGHT just be annoying enough to make me tune out at some point. Just like Rachel eventually got to me on BB and I stopped watching. My fear is, that Colton, will wind up ruining 2 or 3 seasons of Survivor for me.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Lost in the drama at the end were some choice moments like the fact that no one knew the Asian guy's name.  Jeff had to correct them at the challenge.


He only had to correct one guy (Tarzan I think). The others were saying his correct name.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> Because otherwise, Bill never would have agreed to go to TC.
> 
> Apparently, the (idiotic) decision to give up immunity and go to TC had to be unanimous. If Bill thinks that he will be voted out, he will veto the (idiotic) move.
> 
> Bill isn't the brightest player. Why would he believe for a moment that Leif would vote to go to TC if Leif thought he would be voted out?


So the question begs to be asked. Did Colton convince Lief to rat out the alliance by telling Bill he was next JUST to convince everyone to do this, or did he just seize on the opportunity.

These people are just too stupid for words.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> Dalton's recap: http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-one-world-episode-4/ - Minor possible spoiler from the preview for next week.


I am hoping that the spoiler refers to...


Spoiler



someone... aka Colton... going home with the immunity idol in his pocket!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> After watching the first episode of this season, first thing I said was, they went for looks over smarts, as I thought this was the dumbest cast ever.


I'm kinda bummed they are voting off the eye candy, though. 

And I was wishing in the previous couple episodes that it was Matt that had showed up with a banana hammock instead of Tarzan.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> I'm kinda bummed they are voting off the eye candy, though.
> 
> And I was wishing in the previous couple episodes that it was Matt that had showed up with a banana hammock instead of Tarzan.


Well, he was a threat to Colton, makes sense. And Matt was arrogant in his own way. He deserved to go.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Well, he was a threat to Colton, makes sense. And Matt was arrogant in his own way. He deserved to go.


He was a d-bag but I was hoping he'd stick around longer, much like I imagine that a lot of guys are hoping Chelsea sticks around for a long time.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

laria said:


> It's also a common way to refer to dates in the programming/IT world... they sort properly that way.


:up: As a programmer I always see dates that way CCYYMMDD


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

You mean ("%04d-%02d-%02d", year, month, day)?


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Haven't they learned that you NEVER give up a numbers advantage, if you can help it?


In Dalton's Q&A, Probst said:


Spoiler



That if Colton's future plans center around the women, then this move makes sense.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> He was a d-bag but I was hoping he'd stick around longer, much like I imagine that a lot of guys are hoping Chelsea sticks around for a long time.


Good point!!

Although there have been plenty of attractive d-bag girls over the years on Survivor that I didn't mind seeing go.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Exactly My fear is, that Colton, will wind up ruining 2 or 3 seasons of Survivor for me.


Mine too


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> In Dalton's Q&A, Probst said:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



But, I think Colton's plan is based on hatred, at least that's the impression I got. And I think the girls are stringing him along, once there's a merge, it will get him perhaps as far as the last "man" standing without the numbers.



and....my impression from the preview for next week:



Spoiler



It looks like they are mixing the tribes next week. I'm not sure if that helps his strategy or not.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

jradosh said:


> I'm sure the TC is heavily edited and that's why Tarzan's outburst seemed so random and furious. I wonder what was said (and for how long) before that to prompt him to explode like that.


this

(because he looked like a lunatic the way we saw it)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> this
> 
> (because he looked like a lunatic the way we saw it)


They are editing Tarzan to look like a lunatic, period.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

laria said:


> That would make this about the March 12, 2007 episode.


Did I make a typo that I'm not seeing?


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

Family said:


> As I've thought for a few seasons BAG JOB.....
> 
> We're the stupid ones not to believe there is not some sort of behind the scenes incentive being offered. Nearly every season there is some unique move that trumps any other before and we say OMG I can't believe............ Well don't believe. How ridiculous does it have to get before people become suspicious? It's about ratings and keeping the show interesting. The guys didn't even consider trading the idols for the fish net (or even taking the tarp away from the girls). They've negotiated for an amber of fire, yet give away an idol for nothing?
> 
> Someday there will be a book "Survivor Exposed" and it will be revealed how much of this is actually scripted.


Look, we all know there is manufactured drama, but don't ruin it. I like the show for what is shown on tv, not what "could" be going on.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

KyleLC said:


> Did I make a typo that I'm not seeing?


No, but you were talking about European dates and the date that was originally in the title wasn't in the European format.  It was yy-mm-dd not dd-mm-yy.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

laria said:


> It was yy-mm-dd not dd-mm-yy.


Old programmer habits. When I saw it this morning even I was confused because I left off the century part, which I almost never do. I blame the beer.

Anyway, thanks to Mike Lang it is all fixed now. Changed to an order that makes zero sense, but everybody recognizes.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

betts4 said:


> So it comes down to - who is more stupid, the women or the men.


yes


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

How about 2012-Mar-07?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> How about 2012-Mar-07?


Won't sort correctly.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Stunning. Absolutely stunning. It would appear that there's an incredible virus going around on the beach there. First the women got infected with a severe case of stupid and by the looks of last night, it's contagious.

Game-play theory with Colton talking about how he's so ultra-super smart proves he's bluffing and only THINKS he is smart about the game. You don't "rule" the tribe, you don't make your "subjects" cower in fear, you win the social game. Of which, he's completely failing.

I am shocked that nobody stood up and said something after his diatribe during TC. He is a sad, pathetic, disgusting little boy. I hope he's in hiding, or at least has hired some security because I could see things getting ugly for him.

Rich, stuck-up, holier-than-thou does not make for a Survivor winner. Is there any way that he can be edited back to "the good side" where people aren't flat-out turned off and disgusted by him before the season ends? Last night had nothing to do with trust - it had everything to do with race. Colton. What a piece of work.

Sorry, if I was Bill, I would say "no", we're not going to Tribal Council tonight, we won immunity and since I'm on the short end of the stick with Colton, and since Colton is apparently running this tribe, I'm going to be next or in danger of being next so my answer is "no".

Done - if it has to be unanimous, all it takes is one guy who thinks he's in danger to say no.

There is absolutely no way that this doesn't go down as the worst move in the history of the game, and there is absolutely no way that Colton will go down in Survivor lore/history as anything but a racist, bigot, vile, waste of a slot for the show.

On a positive note, I'm really liking Sabrina and the calm, cool way she's managing her tribe. I think she's positioned herself quite well for a good long end game run.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> They are editing Tarzan to look like a lunatic, period.


well, to be fair, he did storm out of the water demanding that they vote Leif off the island right then and there for the amazing and murder-like transgression of telling someone they are going home next.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> Bill isn't the brightest player. Why would he believe for a moment that Leif would vote to go to TC if Leif thought he would be voted out?


I hope, for Bill's sake, that he incorporates this ridiculous season into his standup act and it makes his career take off, so that Colton will be indirectly responsible for helping Bill succeed.



laria said:


> ... I was wishing in the previous couple episodes that it was Matt that had showed up with a banana hammock instead of Tarzan.


I am repressing that mental image, but I would guess that Matt TARZAN probably wore a coconuts hammock instead of a banana hammock. 



heySkippy said:


> Anyway, thanks to Mike Lang it is all fixed now. Changed to an order that makes zero sense, but everybody recognizes.


Dumbed down for America.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Wasn't there a difference in numbers amongst the men's team between the "Average Joes"* and the "muscleHeads"? Did this vote screw up the Average Joes numbers within the men's tribe to even things up, or are they still ahead by a head?



* (Matt's terminology)


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

getreal said:


> Wasn't there a difference in numbers amongst the men's team between the "Average Joes"* and the "muscleHeads"? Did this vote screw up the Average Joes numbers within the men's tribe to even things up, or are they still ahead by a head?
> 
> * (Matt's terminology)


To start with, there were 4 jocks who thought (for whatever reason) they were in the majority alliance. 2 of the jocks have now been voted out so the nerd alliance lead by queen *****y racist elitist bigot has the numbers.

Hopefully the other guys get together and recognize Colton for what he is given last night's tribal and they blindside him next week. It's one thing to be cutthroat, but Colton was something completely different last night. He was, in a word, ugly.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> So the homosexual uuberqueen is a racist and an elitist d bag.





Steveknj said:


> Colton....he's like a contradiction to his own beliefs, and Probst tried to bring that out. Being gay ought to make him more tolerant of others, not less. He's just an arrogant d bag bigot who will eventually get his. I wonder if those following him actually like him. That will remain to be seen. If, they are just going along because they figure nobody will vote for him at the end, then it's a huge game play risk. But we'll see





Necromancer2006 said:


> Hopefully the other guys get together and recognize Colton for what he is given last night's tribal and they blindside him next week. It's one thing to be cutthroat, but Colton was something completely different last night. He was, in a word, ugly.


Wow....and I thought my disdain for Russell Hantz could not be topped. Colton is a horrid example of a human being. It's very sad to think that there are people who are really like this out there....and it's about enough to make me not want to watch the show anymore   But we'll see how things go next week.... The show can cast someone to be a "villain" without the need to resort to casting this type of person.....


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> I was under no illusions that Bill could save himself, but at the very least he could have made Colton uncomfortable enough to play the idol, thereby setting up a _very_ interesting course of events for next week. And yet he didn't even try to go out with a bang.


Ah, well, now you've just answered my question earlier about why Colton wanted Bill to think Leif was leaving.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

why the hell are these idiots letting Colton run things? I don't get it at all.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

If Colton plans on joining the women after the merge, then it was smart to get rid of another man so he and the women will have a numbers advantage. 

I am completely amazed at how these men are cowering before Queen Colton. When Colton demanded Leif's presence to answer for telling the plan to Bill, Leif looked like a scolded 3 year old. Colton is completely running that show. Like a survivor version of Jim Jones, he talked them all into committing suicide. As despicable as he is, he is great at getting people to do what he wants.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> Colton needs to be set on fire.


I think someone beat you to it, probably many years ago..


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

tiams said:


> When Colton demanded Leif's presence to answer for telling the plan to Bill, Leif looked like a scolded 3 year old. Colton is completely running that show. Like a survivor version of Jim Jones, he talked them all into committing suicide. As despicable as he is, he is great at getting people to do what he wants.


I think that might have been an act on Leif's part. It may have been preplanned that Colton would scold Leif, Leif would accept his fate, etc. etc. when in fact they were setting up Bill.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

One of the craziest episodes in Survivor and almost a third of the post is about the thread date. LOL. Gotta love this forum.

Gaunt/Goth all over again.


In the comment section of Dalton's blog someone brought up that the guys should have traded the team immunity idol for something like usage of the fishing net or something of that nature. So add that blunder to the long list of dumb things the men team did/didn't do.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

laria said:


> No, but you were talking about European dates and the date that was originally in the title wasn't in the European format.  It was yy-mm-dd not dd-mm-yy.


 I guess I experienced temporary dyslexia.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Had one of the women not given Colton the II he would a have been voted off first, right?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> I think that might have been an act on Leif's part. It may have been preplanned that Colton would scold Leif, Leif would accept his fate, etc. etc. when in fact they were setting up Bill.


I don't THINK it was an act, I KNOW it was an act.

Everyone was on board with the Bill vote - not one single person voted for Leif. Not even Tarzan. They were ALL in on it.

I just don't understand why they seem to be blindly following Colton. I am hoping things that were said at Tribal will help these guys get some balls. They all need some.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Everyone was on board with the Bill vote - not one single person voted for Leif. Not even Tarzan. They were ALL in on it.


Bill voted for Leif.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

KyleLC said:


> Bill voted for Leif.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

So what's the worst move? This, or just sabotaging your own team in the Immunity Challenge?

(I think we've seen losing on purpose twice, once with Rupert's first time around, and last year?)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dtle said:


> So what's the worst move? This, or just sabotaging your own team in the Immunity Challenge?
> 
> (I think we've seen losing on purpose twice, once with Rupert's first time around, and last year?)


Ultimately, it's the same. And actually, I bet if they thought of this scheme before the immunity challenge, I bet they would have thrown it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I don't THINK it was an act, I KNOW it was an act.
> 
> Everyone was on board with the Bill vote - not one single person voted for Leif. Not even Tarzan. They were ALL in on it.
> 
> I just don't understand why they seem to be blindly following Colton. I am hoping things that were said at Tribal will help these guys get some balls. They all need some.


I don't think so (sorry, I feel like I keep disagreeing with you).

I think all that was real. I think that later on, Queen *****y Racist Bigot laid down the law and told everyone that Bill is the one going home. Tarzan said "yes, my Queen" and all cowered before Colton.

We were not shown any of that because we needed to have the drama at Tribal of "who will go?". We always get some misdirection and then many times end up with unanimous decisions. Clearly, we are never shown the part when the final decision is made.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

My son is so hoping Colton goes next, so he and Bill will have to sit next to each other during the Reunion show.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> My son is so hoping Colton goes next, so he and Bill will have to sit next to each other during the Reunion show.


I'm imagining Probst and the entire reunion show audience chasing Mr. "When I get mad at someone, I don't want to talk to them or see them" around CBS Television City.


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

"I have african-americans in my life! my housekeeper is an african-american"

Will the ladies catch wind of this? This whole diatribe by colton? That could really screw up the planned alliance with the woman on the other tribe. I forget her name.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Ultimately, it's the same. And actually, I bet if they thought of this scheme before the immunity challenge, I bet they would have thrown it.


Would it have been any smarter (I can't really say that with this move, but..) for the guys to have let the women vote one out and then throw the next challenge so they can get rid of Bill then? At least that would have one more woman gone.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was fully expecting after the big, suspenseful 'unseen' entry into Tirbal that it would have been the women walking in and not the guys - that was my first shock moment. The only thing that could have made this any better would have been for people to wise up at TC and vote Colton out.

One or more of the guys should give the girls a run down of what Colton did at tribal so any potential alliance they would have with him could be severed. Oh, wait - that would require that one or more of the guys weren't buying into all the BS Colton is slinging.

And having seen things like this play out before (in life, not on _Survivor_), how much you wanna bet that when Colton is voted out he blames it on his being gay?

Wow - this whole episode was just absolutely crazy.

I kind of liked the coconut slinging challenge this time - and glad that the women won that.

Finished typing/posting and then saw jpcamaro70's post when my "Post" click updated the page. Also, the first thought that went through my head when Colton said he had African-American people in his life (not "friends", "people") was "Who, your maid?"


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Anubys said:


> well, to be fair, he did storm out of the water demanding that they vote Leif off the island right then and there for the amazing and murder-like transgression of telling someone they are going home next.


I think that was part of the ruse. Which I can't believe Bill fell for.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> Had one of the women not given Colton the II he would a have been voted off first, right?


Impossible to say.

The result was clear: a 5-4 vote along flabs-vs-abs lines.

But Colton did build his majority based on the fact that he possessed the immunity idol, which he somehow convinced the flabs had supreme powers.

So if he didn't have the idol, maybe he can't pull his majority together, and maybe he goes. Or maybe he still manages to pull them together. We'll never know!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> My son is so hoping Colton goes next, so he and Bill will have to sit next to each other during the Reunion show.


That would be one of those times you wished Redemption Island was still in play. 

I'm not sure Colton is a racist. He's just a god on such a higher plane than any of the rest of us that we all must bow to him. I doubt he has any respect for anyone.

At least the girls were smart enough to take the tarp instead of the doughnuts. That surprised me. I'm not sure that letting the guys catch fish for them would have been such a bad deal. Depends on whether the girls can learn to use the net themselves, and whether the guys are starving without it. I wonder who found the snails and knew how to cook them? Good move.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bleen said:


> Actually just thinking about it - this is not only a crime of stupidity, but also opportunity - you figure in the past even if the winning tribe wanted to "swap immunity", there was no way to communicate that, so this was totally a byproduct of the "One World" concept. Still totally stupid tho'


I don't agree with this. There are always cameramen and producers around the camp. If the guys decided to do this in a season where the other tribe was somewhere different, the producers would have arranged to make it happen, because it creates amazing drama and gets people talking about the show.


laria said:


> I am hoping that the spoiler refers to...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's definitely what I thought of, and it's what I'm hoping as well.


jradosh said:


> It's a fascinating study in "group think", that's for sure. The one guy from the muscle alliance was asked about it by Jeff and gave the standard Nazi soldier answer of "I was just going along with the group". Yes, Colton _is_ Hitler!


That's not how I saw it at all. Jay (I think that's his name) realized that everyone else was going along with this stupid plan, and if he had done anything to prevent it, it would have put a bigger target on his back. Jeff even agreed with it in his Q&A with Dalton:


> *All eight people had to agree to it for this to happen. Only one person had to say no. Pretend you are one of those eight. Is there any way in that circumstance you agree to go to Tribal Council  thereby willingly whittling down your tribe, and perhaps getting voted out yourself?*
> 
> Yes, if the majority was heading that way you are forced to go along for the ride. There are times to put your foot down, but this isnt one of them. Whats crazy is that all eight agreed. It remains to be seen if it has a big impact on the game, but if you judge it in the moment its pretty risky.





jradosh said:


> I'm sure the TC is heavily edited and that's why Tarzan's outburst seemed so random and furious. I wonder what was said (and for how long) before that to prompt him to explode like that.


I didn't find anything confusing about Tarzan's outburst. He's sick of people in this country talking about race. Whether people who are using it in an offensive way or in a defensive way. It's probably something he's hated for a long time, and this was just a perfect opportunity for him to express his opinion. I have to say, although he was a little emotional and not very articulate, I understood what he was saying and I agreed with every word.


Langree said:


> why the hell are these idiots letting Colton run things? I don't get it at all.


It's no different than the time when the women were at TC and many wanted to vote for Kat, but didn't feel like they could because they'd made an early alliance with her. In the case of the men, I imagine that Jonas, Leif, Tarzan, and Troyzan all felt like outsiders when the four strong guys all obviously banded together, and I'm sure they immediately felt like they didn't stand much of a chance. So when Colton confided in them that he had the II and they were able to form a five-person alliance which gave them the numbers over the muscle alliance, they decided to stick with that alliance regardless of what happens. I'm sure they all realize that Colton is a complete d-bag, but they also realize that it's too early in the game to abandon their five-person alliance, so they're riding it out with Colton, and letting him be the d-bag, so the target on his back will just keep getting bigger.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> I think that was part of the ruse. Which I can't believe Bill fell for.


are you guys kidding? seriously? these are the guys who are letting the QBRBTM run roughshod all over them, went to tribal when they didn't need to, and probably didn't even barter anything for the II. Right? these "masterminds" concocted this whole production?

seriously?

QBRB: Queen *****y Racist Bigot


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Why does it seem that the most vile players like Colten always seem to get the furthest? If I were on that island he's the first to go.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

donnoh said:


> Why does it seem that the most vile players like Colten always seem to get the furthest? If I were on that island he's the first to go.


if you want to win, you want to sit next to the worst people.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

donnoh said:


> Why does it seem that the most vile players like Colten always seem to get the furthest? If I were on that island he's the first to go.


I think part of it has to do with the fact that the vile players also produce the most drama, and therefore, the producers make subtle tweaks and suggestions to keep those controversial players in the game.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

WTF. It's like all the competitors now feel like they have to make a "big move" that nobody has made before, and they convince themselves that "big" and _incredibly freaking stupid_ is somehow better that not making any bold dramatic gesture at all. Because this was really freaking stupid. And they all went along with it! And were so proud of themselves. Nuts.

New topic: WTH kind of a name is Troyzan?!


----------



## deaklet (Feb 15, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> Colton needs to be set on fire.


It doesn't appear that an Absence of flames is the problem here. 



wendiness1 said:


> If Colton rolls his head around one more time I'm going to slap it off his neck.


I thought he might be stretching a cricked neck.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

I'm on post 69 but I realized I just had to post this question that's on my mind - sorry for smeeking.

We're all repeating the line "it has to be unanimous". I wonder where that actually originated from. Did the guys all decide "****, let's try voting him out tonight.. BUT, it wouldn't feel right if we didn't trick him into agreeing to go, so we'll have Leif pretend he's the one going home, so we can feel better that it was unanimous"?? OR, did they float the ideas to the cameramen, they said who the hell knows, they passed it to management, and then the producers made an executive decision that if they wanted to do something like that, it wouldn't be fair to the guys being voted off since they tried and won a challenge.. unless, of course, they AGREED to it, but that'll never happen... Wha wha wha whaaaaaat?

Because the only other explanation - that there was actually a rule in the rulebook about it, doesn't seem plausible.

This just seems brushed over enough that there's got to be more to it that just doesn't make for good TV. So which was it?


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> My son is so hoping Colton goes next, so he and Bill will have to sit next to each other during the Reunion show.


HA!!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

No mention of Colton's calling Leif a munchkin who needed to go back to Oz? How upset would he get if someone called him a ******? This guy gives gay Republicans a bad name.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't find anything confusing about Tarzan's outburst. He's sick of people in this country talking about race. Whether people who are using it in an offensive way or in a defensive way. It's probably something he's hated for a long time, *and this was just a perfect opportunity for him to express his opinion*. I have to say, although he was a little emotional and not very articulate, I understood what he was saying and I agreed with every word.


Agreed - he will likely never get that kind of platform to share his views with the country ever again.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Colton....he's like a contradiction to his own beliefs, and Probst tried to bring that out.


I believe I mentioned that in the thread a few weeks ago. The one where we saw the preview of him saying "I'm a republican and I don't believe in handouts". First, as a gay republican he's supporting the people that don't support him and treat him like trash. Second, if he didn't believe in handouts, then he needs to hand back that immunity idol.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I hope Colton's maid is at the reunion show!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

tiams said:


> I hope Colton's maid is at the reunion show!


I hope she bakes him a chocolate pie, from the "Help" recipe book.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Langree said:


> I hope she bakes him a chocolate pie, from the "Help" recipe book.


:up: :up:


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Just watched it. Unbelievable. What a bunch of morons. And Colton... f*ck that guy.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

kettledrum said:


> Wow....and I thought my disdain for Russell Hantz could not be topped. Colton is a horrid example of a human being.


I don't think Russell and Colton are even in the same ball-park. Russell is arrogant about how he views himself as a Survivor player, and he played agressively...but he doesn't seem to be a terrible person outside of the game.

Colton seems like he is acting the same way on Survivor as he does in real life. At one point he said something that mad him look bad, but he seemed to be so proud of himself for saying it (I think it was when he said he would never know someone like Bill outside of this game).


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Would it have been any smarter (I can't really say that with this move, but..) for the guys to have let the women vote one out and then throw the next challenge so they can get rid of Bill then? At least that would have one more woman gone.


Why? As Jeff said, "If you want Bill gone so bad, just wait til you have to go to Tribal and vote him out then". Instead of having a 2 person advantage over the women, they are now even. Why get to Tribal one more time than you have to? Going this week does not give them immunity next week...but the men are acting like it does. Its not like this was a "vote Bill out this week only" sale.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> Its not like this was a "vote Bill out this week only" sale.


I can only guess their rationale is when Colton said something like "having numbers going into the merge means nothing if people will turn on you."

I think they are afraid that both Bill and Leif, being outcasts already, will be traitors in the merge.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Maybe Colton in his twisted mind thinks he has an alliance with the Women and they will like getting the men's numbers lower.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The perfect punishment for Colton would be for the men to realize he's a jerk, and freeze him out. Don't talk to him. Don't share food with him. Make him build his own shelter. Then go on an immunity run, get rid of the women, and have an agreement to take Colton to the final two. Colton doesn't get voted out, but has to live the rest of the time as a pariah. Can you imagine the on screen breakdowns?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> No mention of Colton's calling Leif a munchkin who needed to go back to Oz? How upset would he get if someone called him a ******?


There was also that "hes turning into an annoying little Oompa Loompa" line.

I suspect that in Colton's life, he's grown a defense mechanism in which he avoids and doesn't associate with the sorts of people that would ever call him names. He probably has a small close nit group of friends and avoids any other groups. Because of that, he's never learned tolerance. In either direction.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

He is probably loving all the attention he is getting now, in RL, even if it is negative attention, he will eat it up and play wounded.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

dtle said:


> I can only guess their rationale is when Colton said something like "having numbers going into the merge means nothing if people will turn on you."
> 
> I think they are afraid that both Bill and Leif, being outcasts already, will be traitors in the merge.


That still doesn't make sense. Under that assumption, the other tribe would consist of 9 people at this point (7 women and the 2 traitor men). Letting the women go to Tribal this week still gets rid of one of the nine....and it's one of the women, who you _know _is on the other tribe, while Bill and Leif are only possilbe threats to switch to the other side when the merge comes. Plus, where the women felt defeated, this gives them a mental boost.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

I think Colton was smart to label the guys as homophobes the moment he got there. Now they're walking on egg shells, and letting him call all the shots, no matter how much of a jerk (and racist) he is.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> I'm on post 69 but I realized I just had to post this question that's on my mind - sorry for smeeking.
> 
> We're all repeating the line "it has to be unanimous". I wonder where that actually originated from. Did the guys all decide "****, let's try voting him out tonight.. BUT, it wouldn't feel right if we didn't trick him into agreeing to go, so we'll have Leif pretend he's the one going home, so we can feel better that it was unanimous"?? OR, *did they float the ideas to the cameramen, they said who the hell knows, they passed it to management, and then the producers made an executive decision that if they wanted to do something like that, it wouldn't be fair to the guys being voted off since they tried and won a challenge.. unless, of course, they AGREED to it, but that'll never happen...* Wha wha wha whaaaaaat?
> 
> ...


I think there's no question that it's the bolded option. There's no way they had this in the rule book, but there are always producers nearby, so all they had to do was ask and a rule was created. Unanimous seems like the obvious option.

I'd love to know whether Colton engineered the whole thing of getting mad a Leif and Tarzan throwing a fit from the beginning, or if he really was pissed a Leif, and Tarzan really did think they were betrayed, but then Colton convinced them all to vote for Bill after that. I just don't see how Bill or Leif agree to go to TC unless each of them thought the other was obviously getting voted out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I just don't see how/why Leif or Bill would agree to go. They both knew they were the 2nd option going home and if it was me, and my name was even an option...there is no way I would agree to go. Sometimes all you have to do is get through 1 more TC and then you never know what could happen.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

pmyers said:


> I just don't see how/why Leif or Bill would agree to go. They both knew they were the 2nd option going home and if it was me, and my name was even an option...there is no way I would agree to go. Sometimes all you have to do is get through 1 more TC and then you never know what could happen.


There's no question that anyone who wasn't 100% sure they were safe should have said no, and even those who were sure should have said no to weaken the other tribe. They could spend the whole reunion show explaining this to me and I don't think I'll ever understand what happened that day.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd love to know whether Colton engineered the whole thing of getting mad a Leif and Tarzan throwing a fit from the beginning, or if he really was pissed a Leif, and Tarzan really did think they were betrayed, but then Colton convinced them all to vote for Bill after that. I just don't see how Bill or Leif agree to go to TC unless each of them thought the other was obviously getting voted out.


I think Colton really was pissed at Leif for talking to Bill. When Colton was talking to the camera alone he made it clear that he truly was angry and disappointed in Leif. Then he decided he wanted Bill out immediately and they came up with the plan to tell Bill that they were voting out Leif for betraying them. Bill was stupid enough to believe it. Leif knew all along he wasn't in danger.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

A couple of other thoughts:

Tarzan calling Jonas, Jason like 5 times and then finally somebody on his tribe called him out.

Can't believe the girls and their short memory of how the guys practically saved their life and then not taking a their great deal of free food!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

pmyers said:


> A couple of other thoughts:
> 
> Tarzan calling Jonas, Jason like 5 times and then finally somebody on his tribe called him out.


That was funny!! I also thought I heard someone call him Asian and he said "Hey, I'm Hawaiian".


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Philosofy said:


> This guy gives gay Republicans a bad name.


This guy gives human beings a bad name.

Forget about him being gay or a self-professed Republican.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Philosofy said:


> The perfect punishment for Colton would be for the men to realize he's a jerk, and freeze him out. Don't talk to him. Don't share food with him. Make him build his own shelter. Then go on an immunity run, get rid of the women, and have an agreement to take Colton to the final two. Colton doesn't get voted out, but has to live the rest of the time as a pariah. Can you imagine the on screen breakdowns?


All Colton needs to do at that point is sabotage one challenge. Then he hand-picks who goes home that night at Tribal.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tiams said:


> That was funny!! I also thought I heard someone call him Asian and he said "Hey, I'm Hawaiian".


seriuosly...you've been out there for 9 days and he's in your alliance!....you should know his name!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jeeters said:


> There was also that "hes turning into an annoying little Oompa Loompa" line.
> 
> I suspect that in Colton's life, he's grown a defense mechanism in which he avoids and doesn't associate with the sorts of people that would ever call him names. He probably has a small close nit group of friends and avoids any other groups. Because of that, he's never learned tolerance. In either direction.


The only people he associates with are his rich, white country-club acquaintances. Colton belongs in the Hamptons, not Alabama. He's a Thurston Howell III - or at least his father is, and that's where he gets his attitude. Makes sense now - all the laziness, he's never worked a day in his life, and the way he "summoned" Leif (more specifically had him summoned) is the same way I bet he summons the household maid.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Can't believe the girls and their short memory of how the guys practically saved their life and then not taking a their great deal of free food!


Yes, this got overshadowed by the guys ridiculous "stragerizing," but that was totally bogus that after repeatedly begging for fire and standing around the men's fire to get warm, the women were completely unwilling to make a mutually beneficial deal with the men regarding the use of the fishing gear. The women are unlikely to make good use of it, which means nobody eats. Or the men can go catch a bunch of fish, and everyone eats. So it's not really about strengthening your enemy, as they were saying, it's about strengthening yourself without having to do any work to obtain the food.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, this got overshadowed by the guys ridiculous "stragerizing," but that was totally bogus that after repeatedly begging for fire and standing around the men's fire to get warm, the women were completely unwilling to make a mutually beneficial deal with the men regarding the use of the fishing gear. The women are unlikely to make good use of it, which means nobody eats. Or the men can go catch a bunch of fish, and everyone eats. So it's not really about strengthening your enemy, as they were saying, it's about strengthening yourself without having to do any work to obtain the food.


The women were saying they have plenty of food. For one thing, they need less food than the men. So as long as they are feeding themselves well enough, it is smart to keep the men from being able to use the net. Hypocritical since they begged the men for fire, yes. The men would have been smart to deny the women warmth.


----------



## dhelsley (Sep 28, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> The perfect punishment for Colton would be for the men to realize he's a jerk, and freeze him out. Don't talk to him. Don't share food with him. Make him build his own shelter. Then go on an immunity run, get rid of the women, and have an agreement to take Colton to the final two. Colton doesn't get voted out, but has to live the rest of the time as a pariah. Can you imagine the on screen breakdowns?


That freaking twisted...and brilliant. :up:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Wow. That Colton dude is a piece of work eh? How can he get on someone's case because they are pursuing a career, when he hasn't worked a day in his life? He's gotta be the most intolerant gay person ever. Forget about how he plays the persecuted victim while making fun of other folks who are "different". Wow. Just Wow. I've never seen such a hypocrite in my entire life. I can't wait to see what happens to this guy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am amused because a couple seasons ago it was Russell that was getting all this attention.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> The perfect punishment for Colton would be for the men to realize he's a jerk, and freeze him out. Don't talk to him. Don't share food with him. Make him build his own shelter. Then go on an immunity run, get rid of the women, and have an agreement to take Colton to the final two. Colton doesn't get voted out, but has to live the rest of the time as a pariah. Can you imagine the on screen breakdowns?


Thingiverse needs a Like or +1 button. This is such an excellent idea.

(I could have sworn that I replied to this earlier but I don't see the reply now.)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tiams said:


> The women were saying they have plenty of food. For one thing, they need less food than the men. So as long as they are feeding themselves well enough, it is smart to keep the men from being able to use the net. Hypocritical since they begged the men for fire, yes. The men would have been smart to deny the women warmth.


I'd also say the time to offer a food deal is NOT when the women are stuffing their face! lol


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I am amused because a couple seasons ago it was Russell that was getting all this attention.


Russell was awesome (but sadly had no end-game) and loved by a large percentage of the audience. He got to the end of the game twice against crazy odds. Colton is a temporary fluke that happens to be completely unlikable and that hopefully we won't remember in a few weeks.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> Russell was awesome (but sadly had no end-game) and loved by a large percentage of the audience. He got to the end of the game twice against crazy odds. Colton is a temporary fluke that happens to be completely unlikable and that hopefully we won't remember in a few weeks.


Exactly. I was rooting for Russell, just like I rooted for Richard Hatch in S1. It's easy to root for a smart, strategic player, even if their social skills are lacking. But Colton's social skills are so horrible that his pathetic attempts at strategy don't make up for them and he's just flat out despicable.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah I don't see the Colton/Russell comparisons.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

VegasVic said:


> Yeah I don't see the Colton/Russell comparisons.


That's because the only comparison that can be made is that some people hate him (them).

Otherwise, the comparisons end right there. Russell ended up being incredibly strategic right from the beginning. Colton's entire strategy was "be with the women" and when that didn't work, he pouted and cried. The only way he survived the first week is because the women were absolutely pathetic at challenges. Otherwise, he plays his idol knowing full well the guys vote him out first, then the next Tribal the men go to, Colton goes home.

Colton's strategy has really been nothing but luck up to this point (with the luck being that he was given an idol).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> That's because the only comparison that can be made is that some people hate him (them).


And they both are getting attention from the fans. Good or bad. That's what I meant.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

What's up with Colton rolling his head constantly? Is it a gay thing?

It looks like he was put on Survivor to press the gay-straight dynamic with a bunch of macho guys. So far it looks like everyone is afraid to press the issue and be politically correct and give him a free "gay" pass.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. I was rooting for Russell, just like I rooted for Richard Hatch in S1. It's easy to root for a smart, strategic player, even if their social skills are lacking. But Colton's social skills are so horrible that his pathetic attempts at strategy don't make up for them and he's just flat out despicable.


Same here. At least Russell had a plan and he made it happen most of the time. Colton is just an enigma. He's done absolutely NOTHING to command that much respect and fear. I don't understand this one any more than the "Conda" thing over at The Biggest Loser. It's been a strange TV season all around, but I will admit, it's fun having a good "villain" to root against on Survivor. Still one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

I love that Leif sleeps in a box. Brilliant.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

donnoh said:


> What's up with Colton rolling his head constantly? Is it a gay thing?


No, it's a condescending ******* thing.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

dtle said:


> I can only guess their rationale is when Colton said something like "having numbers going into the merge means nothing if people will turn on you."
> 
> I think they are afraid that both Bill and Leif, being outcasts already, will be traitors in the merge.


well, that's only true if the women are in a 9-strong alliance. That's not true, of course. Furthermore, it would be idiotic to assume so.

So Colton's remark (about having the numbers not meaning anything if you have traitors in your midst) appears cogent only on the surface. In fact, it's pretty stupid reasoning that was driven only by stupidity as he was blinded by power and hate.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Seems to me that Colton's choices as to who to eliminate are not strategic choices at all but merelyl based on who he hates at the moment. Not a smart way to do things.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

jpcamaro70 said:


> "I have african-americans in my life! my housekeeper is an african-american"


Great campaign strategy for Mitt to get on Survivor.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I read an interview with Bill where he explained why he agreed to give up immunity and go to TC. First, he believed that Leif was going home. Second, he believed that he was in an alliance with 3-4 guys and he had made a strong push to get everyone to blindside Colton that night (or at least flush out the idol). He had no idea it would be a unanimous vote against him.

Would have been so awesome if Bill's strategy had worked and they'd have blindsided Colton at a TC where the men shouldn't have even been there but for Colton.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I read an interview with Bill where he explained why he agreed to give up immunity and go to TC. First, he believed that Leif was going home. Second, he believed that he was in an alliance with 3-4 guys and he had made a strong push to get everyone to blindside Colton that night (or at least flush out the idol). He had no idea it would be a unanimous vote against him.
> 
> *Would have been so awesome if Bill's strategy had worked and they'd have blindsided Colton at a TC where the men shouldn't have even been there but for Colton.*


That would have been one of the greatest Survivor moments in history.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I read an interview with Bill where he explained why he agreed to give up immunity and go to TC. First, he believed that Leif was going home. *Second, he believed that he was in an alliance with 3-4 guys and he had made a strong push to get everyone to blindside Colton that night (or at least flush out the idol).* He had no idea it would be a unanimous vote against him.
> 
> Would have been so awesome if Bill's strategy had worked and they'd have blindsided Colton at a TC where the men shouldn't have even been there but for Colton.


Interesting. I can't remember and have deleted it, but did they actually show him talking to anyone about this?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Interesting. I can't remember and have deleted it, but did they actually show him talking to anyone about this?


No.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

betts4 said:


> Interesting. I can't remember and have deleted it, but did they actually show him talking to anyone about this?


Not that I remember, no.

I just googled a few Bill interviews because of what DevdogAZ said. Too bad things didn't go differently.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> Not that I remember, no.
> 
> I just googled a few Bill interviews because of what DevdogAZ said. Too bad things didn't go differently.


Is there a link to any of them?


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

betts4 said:


> Is there a link to any of them?


http://bit.ly/wNPPF8



But the two that I did read were:

http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/the-fie...nterview-bill-posley-talks-survivor-one-world

and

http://xfinity.comcast.net/blogs/tv/2012/03/08/survivor-one-world-castaway-interview-bill-posley/


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> http://bit.ly/wNPPF8


 google is my friend, but I thought others here might be interested. Sharing is nice. 



> But the two that I did read were:
> 
> http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/the-fie...nterview-bill-posley-talks-survivor-one-world
> 
> ...


Thanks, it is interesting to read his telling of the events. A new perspective.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

tiams said:


> The women were saying they have plenty of food. For one thing, they need less food than the men. So as long as they are feeding themselves well enough, it is smart to keep the men from being able to use the net. Hypocritical since they begged the men for fire, yes. The men would have been smart to deny the women warmth.


Actually, only ONE woman said that. She said it like she was implying the whole tribe, then corrected it, saying "Well, *I'm* getting enough food." I think the women were stupid to refuse this deal.


----------

